# Snapper Auger Housing Assembly Removal



## Budko (Jul 11, 2017)

I picked up a Snapper 5HP, 22", Single Stage Snow Thrower for $60. The decal shows that it's a Model SS5022, but the number on the back label is SS522E. The mfg number on the label is 1695470.

The Auger Housing Assembly has some cracks. I've never done this before but I want to remove the Housing Assembly to see if I can repair the cracks. To do so I have to get the Auger Pulley off but I can't figure out how to get it off of the Auger Shaft. While gripping the Auger Shaft with a vise-grip I tried using a 1 inch wrench to turn the Pulley off but it won't budge.

Suggestions please as to how to proceed.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*See if you can find a service manual for it. or some one else here might have one laying around. that is all I can say on this 1. Anyhoo ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Budko (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks Powershift93. Online I found an operators manual and a parts manual. But I have not found a service manual.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Try


----------



## Budko (Jul 11, 2017)

There are no markings on the pulley and there is no stamp on the end of the shaft to indicate whether it has a right or a left hand thread. Based on what little I can see of the end of the shaft it is a left hand thread. So, the common right is tight, left is loose does not apply. In the case of a left hand thread right is loose. 

However, as I previously stated, I am unable the break the bond. With a vise-grip on the shaft and a 12 inch long 1 inch wrench on the pulley I can not loosen the pulley. It is on too tight. The pulley is cast aluminum so I am reluctant to apply a lot of heat to it to try to get it to loosen.

Suggestions please as to how to proceed.

Pulley Image:
https://s17.postimg.org/8725gh767/Pulley.jpg
Shaft Thread End Image:
https://s10.postimg.org/t5e59dscp/Shaft_Thread_End.jpg


----------



## Budko (Jul 11, 2017)

*SOLVED: Snapper Auger Housing Assembly Removal*

I got two lengths pipes, one to fit over the 1 inch wrench handle and one to fit over the vise grip. Applied a lot of pressure and the pulley finally loosened.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

:icon-clapping-smileand welcome aboard.
I was going to say also, maybe contact Briggs or look for a similar model Simplicity service/repair manual.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Budko said:


> I got two lengths pipes, one to fit over the 1 inch wrench handle and one to fit over the vise grip. Applied a lot of pressure and the pulley finally loosened.


* MAZEL TOV on that 1.:wavetowel2:*


----------

